# Port Arthur Retriever Club



## akmorris27 (Oct 6, 2007)

Any news from the Open or Qual?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

akmorris27 said:


> Any news from the Open or Qual?


35 dogs called back to the land blind in the Open. They started the land blind then scrapped it. I understand that they will start with a new land blind with an invitation to run the water blind in the morning.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Any Derby news?


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Did the qual finish? Derby starts Saturday.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Q is done, I don't know the results.

13 dogs going to the Open water marks.

Mark Smith and Ryan Brasseaux each have six. Clint Avant has the other one which is half of what he started with and she's in great shape.

Go Team Southlake!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Frank,
Is Tex still in?


----------



## akmorris27 (Oct 6, 2007)

Any Qual Results?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> Frank,
> Is Tex still in?


Tex is still in. Mark started with 7 dogs and has only lost 1 going into the last series.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Am call backs to the water marks:

2 7 8 9 13 14 18 25 29 32 33 34 43


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Qual Results
1st Bobby -Farmer/Brasseau
2nd Nettie -Rick Mock
3rd Sadie -Bobby Boudet
4th Connie - Tim Milligan
RJ Trooper - Gary Friudenberg
J Blue - Trey Langus
J Lucy - Mike Kerr

I may have mixed up the 4th and RJ names


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

A big congrats to Mark Smith on finishing 6 dogs in the Open. Not too shabby when you only start out with 7.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Steve Karr, whose dog Bishop took third in his first Open!


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

what are the open placments?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Congratulations to Steve Karr, whose dog Bishop took third in his first Open!


AWESOME! Awesome!!! Right on Bishop, Steve and Ryan!!!

Angie


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Bobby,

Congrats on your 3rd in the Qual....I enjoyed spending time with you and Trey and learning a little bit about the game....

Chuck McCall


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rip said:


> what are the open placments?



Open

1st Tex Mark Smith
2nd Quick Mark Smith
3rd Bishop Ryan Brasseaux
4th Bill Mark Smith

Jams; 
Diesel, Raider & Squire Mark Smith
Ryan has two JAMS but don't know which dogs.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Any Derby or Am Placements?


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Am Results

1st Steve Helgoth - Gracie
2nd Wayne Stupka - Misty
3rd Mike Kammerer - Winnie
4th Mike Kammerer - Ethel
RJ - Mike Kammerer - Pudgie
Jams - Rosenbloom&Norman, Morual&Sadie, Watson&Rock, Rozas&Wizard, Monroe&Cowboy


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go to Rick Mock and Wayne Stupka!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS to Larry, Mark, and my boy TEX!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> Am Results
> 
> 1st Steve Helgoth - Gracie
> 2nd Wayne Stupka - Misty
> ...


Holy Moly,,, the Vinwood clients certainly had a weekend of it!!!

Congrats!

Angie


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all !!!!! Go head Bobby ......been workin hard with that girl eh!!!!!


----------



## Luker (Mar 4, 2003)

Ive gotta say congrats to Gary F & Tooper. He's one of my pups and is not quite 21 months old yet....


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

That's GREAT Jason, Gary, and Trooper!!!
Proud papa!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 24, 2004)

anyone have derby results?
________
Honda Varadero history


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Only result I know is that Wayne Stupka won with Lexi


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

John Caire took 3rd with Pearl in her first Derby. That's all I know.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

A big CONGRATS to Mark Smith!!!! And Bobby Boudet!!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats Bobby B.!!!


----------

